# Need help with Test enanthate and Tren acetate dosages



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Im running my Test e (250mg/1ml) at 500ml a week and am not sure of what dosage to run the tren ace (100mg/1ml).

I am currently cutting and my diet is 110% down to a tee along with training and cardio, so do you recommend low dosage tren for cutting? I was thinking 300mg a week 100mg 3 times a week so:

Monday: 1ml of test e and tren ace

Wednesday: 1 ml tren ace

Friday: 1 ml of test e and tren ace

This is my 1st time using tren also.

thanks


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i prefer to do tren a ed or eod but loads of folk do mwf with good results


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I think most people on here would recommend you run tren A at 1ml EOD (350mG p/w) would be good dose especially cause your running Test E at 500mG


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Also what about running a legal thermogenic fat burner on this cycle? no point or?? thought it might have helpd me with my generally low metabolism (down to bad genes not diet)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1ml eod of tren but why split the test e 2 shots a week ?


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the comments!! was told to keep it low for cutting so 300mg a week is ok??


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Im keeping the test e 2 shots a week to keep it potent in the body i dont mind injecting!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

300mg ew will work ok mate , if i were you id go 1 ml of ace eod with 250mg test e e4d( every second tren shot)

keeping blood levvels stable will help keep sides down


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

i thought i hada sort of keep it week by week same days every week? thanks for the advice trenzyme


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

MWVEC said:


> i thought i hada sort of keep it week by week same days every week? thanks for the advice trenzyme


the end results probs wont bre much diffeant to mwf shots but youll get less sides keeping blood levels stable as possable, its up to you mate


----------



## davechelsea (Jun 16, 2010)

ye same every day for me, kept blood levels steady, love tren!


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

your planned cycle looks fine matey tho i prefere tren enanthate less injections an seemingly less sides too.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

stevolution said:


> your planned cycle looks fine matey tho i prefere tren enanthate less injections an seemingly less sides too.


Strangely most people say ace gives you more sides as its a shorter ester you get all the compounds power at once. Ace is also better for cutting as you tend to hold more water on a longer ester.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the help everyone ive looked into which does what and ive got it all in already just wanted to know how people took it and their reason! thanks again will be starting monday!!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Shreds said:


> Strangely most people say ace gives you more sides as its a shorter ester you get all the compounds power at once. Ace is also better for cutting as you tend to hold more water on a longer ester.


Ive never held any water at all on tren, ace tri or enan

i do get more sides from ace but love the fast results but after week 4 tren e is in a leauge of its own


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> Ive never held any water at all on tren, ace tri or enan
> 
> i do get more sides from ace but love the fast results but after week 4 tren e is in a leauge of its own


Sorry lol was being a bit of a bell. Tren rips you up nicely apparently, cant wait to run it next cycle. I was refering to test when i spoke about the esters.

test E/C tend to hold more water than prop.


----------

